# Sich in ein CanBus einklinken?



## soma (29 Juni 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits...
Ich hab hier vor mir eine Schweißmaschine bei der alle Teilnehmer via Can verbunden sind. Leider ist das ganz denkbar schlecht dokumentiert.
Nun würde ich mich gerne mit einem Slave in den Bus einklinken um
dann diverse Daten lesen bzw schreiben zu können.
Meine Fragen:

1. Kann man sich überhaupt einfach so in diesen Bus einklinken und Telegramme lesen?
2. Kann man überhaupt Werte schreiben?
3 Ich verstehe das Ganze so, dass alle Teilnehmer im Bus Telegramme, also 
PDOs durch den Bus schicken und eigentlich jeder mitlesen kann, wenn er die IdentifikationNr (NODE Id+ PDO Id?) kennt. Ist das richtig?

Ich habe hier als Slave eine BeckhoffSPS mit  EL6751 CanSlave Klemme.
Die Klemme meldet mir im Moment als State 128
was bedeutet das der Slave im Zustand Operational ist jedoch kein RXPDO empfangen hat. 
Nun habe ich jedoch noch nicht einmal ein EingrangsPDO parametriert..

Nun ja ich bin totaler Can Anfänger und verstehe im Moment nur Bahnhof.

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und eventuell Helfen

mfg soma


----------



## bits'bytes (29 Juni 2010)

Hallo ,

da gibts viel zu bedenken, kann man sicher nicht in einem kurzen Positing beantworten.

Zum sehen, was eigentlich auf dem CAN Bus läuft, würde ich vorschlagen

PCANView mit entsprechendem USB Adapter der Fa. Peak zu verwenden (google suche)

--
Das wäre eins, ... komplizierter wirds mit Werten schreiben. Da müsste es sich schon um "neue" Werte handeln, da die anderern ja (hoffentlich) schon jetzt alle beschrieben werden.
...

bg
bb


----------



## Merten1982 (29 Juni 2010)

Also mit fällt da auch nur Peak oder ESD ein.
ESD hat unter Linux einen Scheiß Support, aber für dass, was Du willst, ist es besser. 

Beim ESD CANReal kann man zwischen der Ansicht.
"pro Identifier eine Zeile"
und
"eine Zeile für jedes Telegram"
umschalten, dass kann PEAK leider nicht.

Ich würde Dir zum ESD CAN-USB-Mini raten.
http://www.esd-electronics.com/

Mit beiden Programmen kannst Du relativ einfach Telegramme versenden.


----------



## bits'bytes (29 Juni 2010)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Also mit fällt da auch nur Peak oder ESD ein.
> ESD hat unter Linux einen Scheiß Support, aber für dass, was Du willst, ist es besser.
> 
> Beim ESD CANReal kann man zwischen der Ansicht.
> ...


Hallo,
werde mir gerne das ESD mal ansehen. Danke für die Info. Arbeitet die Software mit dem Peak-USB Hardware-Teil zusammen ? Weißt du das eventuell ?

--
Also bei mir kann PCANView schon auf 1 Zeile / Telegramm umschalten. Ist der dritte Reiter - man muss nur "Aufzeichnung starten" oder so ähnlich klicken.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Juni 2010)

evtl. auch der PCAN Explorer:
http://www.ade-automation.de/html/can-explorer.html


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo Soma,

von www.anybus.de gibt es ein CAN-Gateway für die ET200S. Vielleicht hilft's.

http://www.et200can.com/de/index.html


Gruß, Onkel


----------

